# Input on Deep Fryers



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I'm looking at getting an electric deep fryer and there's a myriad to choose from. Anybody got any suggestions on good ones, what size, what oil? I'll be frying most chicken, fish, shrimp and oysters.

Rick


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I had a large electric fryer at one time and gave it away and bought a small Fry Daddy which did well and used a lot less oil. Now I use a cast iron dutch oven skillet from the Lodge company and it works very well on my gas stove. I can put the cover over it and use the oil a day later and it works fine.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

No idea on that I use an outdoor propane frier. I use peanut oil as it can be stored for months at a time and reused.


----------



## Friedandtartared (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.kohls.com/upgrade/websto...-4A5A-E111-930D-001517B188A2&mr:referralID=NA

I've been using this one for the last 4 years and it is great. Strains the oil after use and then use it again over and over. Fries up everything perfect. Trust me, I know frying! If mine were to crap out today I'd buy another one tomorrow.


----------



## Friedandtartared (Dec 21, 2010)

Target has it cheaper. I think I'll get another.
http://www.target.com/p/T-Fal-Ultimate-EZ-Clean-Deep-Fryer/-/A-10274079


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

*Agreed*

I also use the T fal and love it! We fry any and everything! I buy the 3 gallon peanut oil @ depot it really does a great job.30 bucks we get about 4 months out of it and fry something at least 3 times a week for a family of 6. We fry fish shell fish fries chicken veggies home made corn dogs oreos and cheese sticks.and yes we do work out and watch our health! The peanut oil is good for this as well.


----------



## TSHIRT (Jan 10, 2009)

*Cajun Fryer*

We tried them all and for the money a 2.6 gallon cajun fryer, its propane not electric though.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a monsterous Hamilton Beach deep fryer but I guess people weren't buying them that big so they stopped making them. I really like it though.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

You'll be very pleased with the T-Fal. Try cottonseed oil.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

*cool*



Lyin Too said:


> You'll be very pleased with the T-Fal. Try cottonseed oil.


Not seen cottonseed oil Where can I find it and is it better or cheaper than pnut


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Steve, the guy that owned the old wooden pier last used cottonseed oil to cook with, made some killer mullet burgers.

Rick


----------



## sykomommie (Aug 9, 2011)

We have the Butterball Electric Turkey Fryer. We fry everything in it. It holds up to a 14 lb. turkey. Frys the best fish, chicken, french fries. Perfect for a larger family or company for dinner. Had it for 2 years now and still works great.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I would say unless it's just for you go with a mid sized fryer. my little two cup basket one is great but the temp of the oil drops when you start frying. In my experience the larger hamilton beach ones are great for family frying.


----------

